

Don’t Annoy Users - selectnull
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/06/29/dont-annoy-users

======
ecubed
There is the "don't annoy users school" of thought, but there is also the
"don't allow users to be annoyed" school of thought; subtle yet very important
philosophical differences that lead to widely varying policies.

